# New Veet Epilator



## selene (Jun 3, 2006)

I "just" saw this in CVS today. It was selling for $49.99. Has anyone purchased this, and tried it out yet? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, i purchased a similar product by Remington. It is a sleek little epilator. it is shaped liked a stylish razor, only it doesn't have blades. it has several tiny little plates (located where the razor would be) that open and shut very fast when u turn the epilator on. imagine like 10 tweezers working very very fast, thats basically what it is, only more compact and much MUCH EASIER! It's a great alternative for waxing. It pulls the hair directly from the root. I use it for my arm, legs, underarms. I consider it a great investment, considering the time and energy it takes to wax!! (because i'm not a big fan of shaving)


----------



## smilingface (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't tried the Veet epilator but I do have the Emjoi gently gold epilator. It works great but you have to watch out for ingrowns. What I do to prevent ingrowns is after I epilate I use a loofah. Then the next morning and night I use the loofah. Then I loofah every day after that. Finally my ingrowns are under control. I use the epilator on my legs, bikini area, arms and under arms. I only have to do my legs twice a week now where I used to have to shave every day. The longer you epilate the slower and finer your hair grows in. HTH


----------



## selene (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you dry loofah, or wet? I don't mind waxing, but I don't like waiting for my hair to have to get so long before doing it. I usually wax in the winter, and then use the Veet SS depilatory in the summer with shaving the underarms (wax underarms during the winter). I also wax the sides of my face (mu goes on much better when you get rid of all the fine hairs), and my arms (what can I say? I hate the hair being there &amp; love the bare look).

More than you really wanted to know about me, right anjanasadil?


----------



## smilingface (Jun 3, 2006)

I use my loofah wet.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a chicken. My friend once epi'd a part of my leg and I was in tears.


----------



## selene (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* I'm a chicken. My friend once epi'd a part of my leg and I was in tears. 2 glasses of wine will take care of that for you. I know some ladies say to use a couple of advil before using an epilator, and you could try that, too. 
*Anjanasadil*: what epilator do you use?


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 3, 2006)

I use the Remington epilator. It comes in a baby blue and white labeled bag. I bought mine from an ULTA store about 2 years ago.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 3, 2006)

lol @ 2 glasses of wine. I'm not sure I would be able to handle the Epi after that


----------



## linda46125 (Jun 3, 2006)

does it REALLY hurt, like really really bad pain or is it pain i could cope with. waxing scares me and shaving lasts nowhere near long enough.

ps i got a low pain threshold. xx


----------



## michko970 (Jun 4, 2006)

okay I did not know what an epilator was when I opened this, but trusty Yahoo let me in on the info. I really want one of these now!


----------



## selene (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* I use the Remington epilator. It comes in a baby blue and white labeled bag. I bought mine from an ULTA store about 2 years ago. Is there an ULTA around the city we live in?
Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* lol @ 2 glasses of wine. I'm not sure I would be able to handle the Epi after that Just do 1 glass of wine, then.




Originally Posted by *linda46125* does it REALLY hurt, like really really bad pain or is it pain i could cope with. waxing scares me and shaving lasts nowhere near long enough. ps i got a low pain threshold. xx

I found it much more painful than waxing, hence, the 2 glasses of wine. After that, I felt NO pain!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 4, 2006)

First of all, i got my epilator from the ULTA in Illinois when i was visiting my cousin. Second of all, when i first started using it, it was great because it was much faster than waxing, time wise. BUT, BUT, BUT, when it comes to pain i believe the epilator creates more pain than waxing, because with waxing you just pull on a big section of hair and its done. however with epilator you go over a small patch of hair at a time, so in a way, its slower...just without the mess of waxing. Lately i've noticed that if i want longer lasting results i'll wax,,,otherwise i'll use the epilator in between. it's been my experience that the epilator doesnt give me long lasting results, i usually start seeing re-growth within 2 weeks, whereas with waxing i see it in 4 to 5 weeks.

so ladies, its pretty much a personal decision as to which method you prefer.


----------



## linda46125 (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sencha* Is there an ULTA around the city we live in?
Just do 1 glass of wine, then.





I found it much more painful than waxing, hence, the 2 glasses of wine. After that, I felt NO pain!





ok if it hurts at all im too scared!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

i wanna try these soooo badly. i'm such a baby, though lol


----------



## selene (Jun 5, 2006)

Buy it &amp; try it. Like I said above, 2 glasses of wine. Actually, 1 glass would most likely do the trick.


----------



## smilingface (Jun 5, 2006)

The first time it does hurt. But after that you get used to it. Now when I do it I barely feel it. I got my epilator at QVC.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

i want to try it too--but i'm such a freakin wuss =(


----------

